# fast growing plants to feed to african cichlids



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I have an old refugium that I would like to set up to house some fast growing plants to maintain my water quality and be able to feed to my cichlids. Any recommended plants that 1 - grow fast and easy and 2 - attractive to african cichlids (I know they will eat most plants, but anyone have any favorites?)


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Duckweed grows pretty fast. Why set up a tank when you can grow tons of plants outside in any plastic container, especially since you are in the South?


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I have the refugium from an old set up. It would be a way to remove nitrates from the aquarium and feed the overgrowth to the fish.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

i highly doubt your african cichlids will eat it with any nutrional effect. i personally would set up some low tech java fern, swords, and maybe anubias. should help reduce nitrates and be a nice little spot for fry to grow up. i personally would just use plants as nitrate sponges and just dump em into your garden when they start to bug you. you will need a light source for them and possibly need to add fertilizers (just nitrates wont do it) GL in your choice just thought id chime in here


----------

